# Skimmer Purchase help



## FrankS (Dec 11, 2013)

I have a 65 gallon with a 20 gallon sump, but with rocks, pumps and other stuff in the sump etc figure total water volume is around 60 gal. I'm looking to replace my present skimmer which has served me well but I think the pump is dying. The choices that fit my budget are Reef octopus 110INT, Bubble Magus Curve 5 and Coral Box 300. I would like to skim with a water height of about 6-8 inches.

Any comments would be welcome.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
An RO 110INT would be good. It should run in about 7" of water.
-


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

I would base my decision on how readily available the parts would be if/when the skimmer breaks.


----------

